# man impaled through groin climbing fence



## amberdt03 (Feb 27, 2009)

all i'm going to say is "ouch"

http://www.berrowsjournal.co.uk/news/4159451.Man_impaled_through_groin_on_fence/

anybody have any impaled stories?


----------



## dallasdame (Feb 27, 2009)

And that is why they make gate doors boys and girls.......ouch!


----------



## QSMITH89 (Feb 27, 2009)

OUCH! I gotta agree with dallasdame that is why they make gates.


----------



## Fragger (Feb 27, 2009)

OUCH!! Has got to be an under statement here !!


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 27, 2009)

Hopefully he gets charged with criminal trespass -- and probably public intoxication too -- when he gets out of the hospital.


----------



## JonTullos (Feb 27, 2009)

Owwwwwwwww!


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 27, 2009)

*Yeah, I've treated a couple.*

Running from police, tried to scale and cross wroght iron spiked fences. One took it through the thigh, the other wound up sitting on top with the spike four inches into his perineum. I just did the care after they were discharged. The latter one was in hosp for a month but it missed the major vessels, nerves and the colon, pushed them aside (not really that sharp, nor was the fence).
Had an inmate who would puncture his abdomen with sort of sharp objects. Done slowly and carefully it would maybe put a hole in his omentum, but the bowels and mesenteric vessels moved aside, especially after the third or fourth time he did it. Crazy.:wacko:


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 27, 2009)

I once was hanging off a wooden fence talking to some people on the other side. Well I slipped off the the rock I was standing on and had my left arm stuck to the top of the one of the pickets. I pulled my arm away and found a 5" piece of fence stuck in my arm. Oww, that hurt. Only got one stitch though.


----------



## dallasdame (Feb 27, 2009)

This story sorta reminds  me of the guy who tried running from the police, jumped from a building onto a spiked fence.....fence pierced the base of his skull which remained hanging from the spike while the rest of his body fell to the concrete.  
Is it wrong of me to have absolutely NO sympathy for these people?  I don't think so.


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 28, 2009)

dallasdame said:


> This story sorta reminds  me of the guy who tried running from the police, jumped from a building onto a spiked fence.....fence pierced the base of his skull which remained hanging from the spike while the rest of his body fell to the concrete.
> Is it wrong of me to have absolutely NO sympathy for these people?  I don't think so.



i remember that guy. at first i didn't believe it until i saw the pics. crazy stuff.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 28, 2009)

dallasdame said:


> This story sorta reminds  me of the guy who tried running from the police, jumped from a building onto a spiked fence.....fence pierced the base of his skull which remained hanging from the spike while the rest of his body fell to the concrete.
> Is it wrong of me to have absolutely NO sympathy for these people?  I don't think so.



I think it's wrong, considering you're in EMS. A little bit of compassion toward your fellow human being goes a long way.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2009)

But compassion and sympathy are two different things.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 28, 2009)

Ouch. Well, he won't be doing that again...


----------



## dallasdame (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't think that being in EMS has anything to do with feeling sorry for an idiot who gets himself killed by breaking the law.


----------



## Scout (Feb 28, 2009)

my first though brings me back to a lecture we had on the circulatory system. instructor had a pic of a guy with a telegraph pole through his leg compromising circulation.


----------



## benkfd (Feb 28, 2009)

*Ouch!!!!!!!!!!*

Now that takes intelligence to pull this one off!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 28, 2009)

benkfd said:


> Now that takes intelligence to pull this one off!!!!!:wacko:


I'm sure glad you didn't say what it looked like you were going to say!


----------



## dallasdame (Feb 28, 2009)

:blink:   giggles


----------



## BruceD (Mar 1, 2009)

Have to admit, I've seen this.

White picket fence, 1 part through a certain part of the male anatomy and another part through the perineum.

Didn't come in for it for several days.  (why???!!!)

He also was running from someone and should've used the gate.


----------

